# Superior Drummer 2.0 is on sale through September



## trb (Sep 2, 2010)

Save $150!

Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0 and more Virtual Instruments at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## MidwestMetal (Sep 12, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Enselmis (Sep 12, 2010)

Dibs.


----------



## MJS (Sep 23, 2010)

Musician's Friend is $1 cheaper plus they throw in a free 2GB USB flash drive. 

Buy Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0 | Virtual Sound Modules | Musician's Friend


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Fuck Musician's Friend doesn't ship to Greece Toontrack products...Anyone know if there is SD on sale on another site that ships to Europe?


----------



## MJS (Sep 23, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> Fuck Musician's Friend doesn't ship to Greece Toontrack products...Anyone know if there is SD on sale on another site that ships to Europe?



I don't know who ships where, but a lot of them seem to run the sale about the same time. Zzounds.com is also $149 but I don't know if shipping's an issue. 

You could also just search places that's you'd normally buy from to see if they have it marked down. If not, see if any of them will price-match competitors and hook you up.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 24, 2010)

Or send the money to someone you trust in the US and get them to ship it to you.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 24, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Or send the money to someone you trust in the US and get them to ship it to you.



Unfortunately i don't have anyone i trust in US.But i found this sweet deal:

_SET_ - Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0 + SDX Metal Foundry : Software

Which isn't bad at all that's what i'll go for


----------



## technomancer (Sep 24, 2010)

Now if only somebody would put the SDX expansions on sale


----------



## SamSam (Sep 28, 2010)

Ebay it fellow Europeans, I recieved my copy this week!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Sep 28, 2010)

My copy is on it's way. Should arrive tomorrow or the day after. Nabbed it on eBay 

EDIT:



MJS said:


> Musician's Friend is $1 cheaper plus they throw in a free 2GB USB flash drive.
> 
> Buy Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0 | Virtual Sound Modules | Musician's Friend



FML


----------



## Splees (Sep 29, 2010)

whoa, they did this around the same time last year too. except they included an akai mpd18. diggggg it.


----------

